# Anyone doing the land of OZ show in Kansas next month?



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Just wondering I think I am taking one weight pull dog and two conformation dogs, just depends on who works hard enough to make the show. First time they have had a show in a while, they need the support as a club. These shows cost money and many clubs don't make because they don't get enough support so if you are near the area, make a point of showing up. We try to just break even on these shows, making money is hard. Last year, nationals for the ADBA they lost money to host it and because of it the Iowa club isn't holding one this year, support your local shows, it depends on us or they will disappear.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

My dogs are in UKC show shape right now, and are already going to a UKC show next month. Bad timing. Maybe when we're gearing up to campaign Terra for her ADBA title, but that wont be anytime soon.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

i there a link, cuz this would be the perfect show to take my Oz to. get it? ha. if its on my side of kansas then i more than likely will bring a couple dogs


----------



## AJs Dogs (Nov 4, 2012)

any shows coming up this year id like to find some fairly local shows thanks


----------

